# Vásárlás Kínából az interneten



## tumacs (2011 Február 27)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon sok kínai, hongkongi weboldalon kínálnak műszaki cikkeket ruhákat. Van ahonnan érdemes, viszont van ahonnan nem rendelni. VIGYÁZAT vannak csaló weboldalak, ami mögött nincs valódi cég, hiába fizetsz, nem kapsz semmit!
Itt szeretném összegyűjteni a Ti ezzel kapcsolatos tapasztalataitokat. Segítsünk egymásnak! Hol érdemes mobiltelefont, alkatrészeket, ruhát stb. vásárolni és hol nem!


----------



## tumacs (2011 Február 28)

*Innen ne vásárolj mert csalók!* :!:

Website: http://www.yongbianqu.com
Address: NO.64, WenHua Road, He Tang District, Zhuzhou, Hunan 
Email/Msn: [email protected]
Contact Man: MS Anne Tel: 86-1595-94364-33

Akinek a pénzt kérik utalni:
First name: xian
Last name: chen
Country: China
Receiver: xian chen
Address:NO.64, WenHua Road, He Tang District, Zhuzhou, Hunan,china
Tel: 86-1595-94364-33


----------



## mhejjas (2011 Március 1)

Én csak onnan szoktam vásárolni, ahol Paypal-al lehet fizetni. Apróbb problémák persze voltak már, összességében pozitív a tapasztalat.


----------



## zalaivándor (2011 Március 14)

Én csak a dealextreme-t tudom javasolni, én innen rendelek csak. Gondom még nem volt velük, pedig már tavaly agusztus óta rendelgetek (e-cigit, telefont, alkatrészt, apróságokat). Mondjuk valami ruhás oldal nem ártana mondjuk ahol olcsóbban lehetne outdoor cuccokat venni..


----------



## moncsika73 (2011 Március 20)

Elore is megkoszonnem, ha elmagyarazna valaki hogy mukodik ez a kinai vasarlas ?Pl. erdekelne a szallitasi koltseg es feltetel .Fizetesi feltetelek. Angolul nem igazan tudok , a google fordito pedig eleg furcsan fordit.
Meg 1x koszi a valaszokat!


----------



## tumacs (2011 Március 21)

Némi angol tudás nem árt hozzá....
Keress valakit aki segít neked!
A legfontosabb, hogy megfelelő helyről rendelj és legyen PayPal regisztrációd, mert ez a leggyakoribb és a legbiztonságosabb fizetési mód.
A szállítás eladónként változik. Sok helyen (a "nagyoknál") "free shipping", tehát ingyenes szállítás van.
Mit szeretnél vásárolni?



moncsika73 írta:


> Elore is megkoszonnem, ha elmagyarazna valaki hogy mukodik ez a kinai vasarlas ?Pl. erdekelne a szallitasi koltseg es feltetel .Fizetesi feltetelek. Angolul nem igazan tudok , a google fordito pedig eleg furcsan fordit.
> Meg 1x koszi a valaszokat!


----------



## moncsika73 (2011 Március 22)

tumacs írta:


> Némi angol tudás nem árt hozzá....
> Keress valakit aki segít neked!
> A legfontosabb, hogy megfelelő helyről rendelj és legyen PayPal regisztrációd, mert ez a leggyakoribb és a legbiztonságosabb fizetési mód.
> A szállítás eladónként változik. Sok helyen (a "nagyoknál") "free shipping", tehát ingyenes szállítás van.
> Mit szeretnél vásárolni?



Gondoltam a kinai cuccok olcsobbak , megha nem is minosegiek.A gyereknek jo amig gyakorol rajtuk.Valami nintendo szeruseget vagy mp3, mp4 talan.Ilyesmire gondoltam.


----------



## 3dhazard (2011 Április 29)

Több alkalommal is vásároltam kínai kereskedőktől, eddig pozitív tapasztalatokkal. Persze a PayPal, és az, hogy az emberfia egy kicsit utánanézzen az eladónak, szerintem eléggé alap dolgok.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Május 5)

Nekem sem volt eddig bajom velük. Korrekt az áru, és a szállítás is!


----------



## mzsolt65 (2011 Május 30)

én sokat vásároltam kínából és hongkongból; eddig semmi probléma nem volt; kétszer vettem igénybe ingyenes cserét, az is rendben ment - természetesen a visszaküldés költségeit én fizettem; az ebay-en eladó kínaiak mind nagyon korrektek szerintem - igaz én beszélek és írok is kicsit kínaiul, ez sokat nyom a latba - főleg alkunál


----------



## cabes84 (2011 Június 3)

Ejha, te a szerencsesek kozott vagy...


----------



## manocska80 (2011 Június 24)

Sziasztok, én is az ebay és paypal kombinációt ajánlom, sokszor tényleg free shipping van. Az ebay-n pedig utána tudsz nézni előzetesen, hogy hány pontja van az illetőnek és kapott-e esetleg negatívat, hogy-hogy kezelte a meglévő problémát. Akiknél én eddig vásároltam nem volt probléma de azok már 40-50 ezer pontos eladók. Egyszer volt, hogy rossz volt a termék, az árát reklamáció után visszatérítették és elnézést kértek. Talán a szállítási idő kicsit hosszú akár 3-4 hét is megvan. Több száz fontos vagy nagyon értékes, törékeny tárgyat azért nem vennék messziről mert a csomagolás néha elégy gyengusz volt, és a garancia is kétes, hogy kihasználható-e? Én több mint egy éve vásárolok onnan mindenféle apróságot, hajpántok 1£ , sky lanterns 6db/2£ , digitális hőmérő 0.15£. Gyerekeknek pedig ingen szép ruhákat lehet vásárolni, és nem hiszem, hogy jobb lenne amit a boltban kapsz, hiszen már majd mindegyikbe a Made in China van varrva.


----------



## szasza993 (2011 Július 25)

hát igen, amibe nincs beleirva, hogy made in China, az nem is eredeti... 
komolyra forditva, nekem is az Ebay + Paypal jött be. azaz mást nem is próbáltam, de ezt többször. 
a hátránya a dolognak, hogy akár úgy is alakulhat, hogy vámot meg áfát kell fizetni a termék után, szóval ugy kell kalkuláni, hogy még azzal együtt is megérje. aztán, ha mégsem kellett, annál jobb


----------



## Melitta (2011 Július 25)

Figyelmetekbe ajanlom a Canadahun arvereset es aruhazat, hatha valami megtetszik.


----------



## atty8989 (2011 Augusztus 20)

sziasztok!
en is csak az ebay + paypalt tudom ajanlani, eddig bejott


----------



## dor2000 (2011 Október 10)

Szintén az ebay + paypalt ajánlom. Én laptop-hoz vásároltam akku szettett, az itteni ár harmadáért. Gond nélkül, egy hét alatt megkaptam.


----------



## baluzoli (2011 Október 10)

PayPal-lal teljesen korrektül lehet Kínából is vásárolni. Nekem a csúcs 0.99 centért rendelt érintő toll Ipadhoz és ebben a posta is benne volt


----------



## marijanka1 (2011 Október 21)

*pad*

Az e-bayen vásároltam Hong Kongból egy Super Pad III-at, fizetés paypal-lal. Két hét alatt itt volt, bombabiztos csomagolás, ingyen szállítással. Nincs vám és adó. Mindenképpen e-bay!


----------



## tundike11 (2011 November 2)

Én még nem próbáltam paypallal vásárolni, de szerintem kockázat mindig van !


----------



## Senepro (2011 November 8)

Én fényképezőhöz vásároltam objektívet ebay-en, Angliából. A bolt értékelését mindenképpen célszerű leellenőrizni, lehetőleg pár száz vásárló felett legyen. A fizetést én is PayPal-on intéztem. Várni kellett a csomagra, de megérte, mert majdnem féláron jutottam hozzá az obihoz


----------



## Ulukhai (2011 December 3)

Talán a netes vásárlásra az Ebay a legjobb, mert sok webshop is ott árul. És aki ott rosszalkodik és az adott hónapban sok negatív értékelést kap ( ha jól emlékszek 96% alatt) azt repíti az Ebay. De azért ott is vigyázni kell a fake cuccokkal. Nekem is volt pár gubancom, de álmos/mérges szemű barátaink orvosolták ezeket, adott helyzetben díjmentesen küldtek egy másikat.


----------



## most (2011 December 4)

egy dél vietnámi kiniatermék boltos ismersöm is az az ebayt ajánlotta mert mint mondta legyártottak 3 minta db-ot majd amikor megjött a nagytétel az csupa bóvli volt... még a webes kinai áruházak is rázósak.
...az ebayon szerencsésen megjött a tablet...


----------



## Misi1973 (2012 Január 2)

Sziasztok!

Amit tudok nektek biztosan ajánlani a vásárlásokhoz az a PayPal és ezzel kapcsolatosan ebből eredendően az e-bay. Én már nagyon sok mindent vettem itt, és problémám eddig nem volt, sőt, nagyon megszerettem az e-bay-t a biztonsága végett! Sokkal jobb, mint itthon a vatera. Sokkal korrektebb, itt gondolok pl ilyenre, hogy nem adja ki a vevőnek a saját email címem, hanem saját szervert használ a levelezéshez, és ha veszek az e-bay-en valamit, valahol egy szűrőn keresztűl kommunikálok az eladóval. A másik jó dolog a pénz visszafizetési garancia, amit szerintem nem kell részleteznem.
Én az e-bay-t mindenkinek szívesen ajánlom, ha problémátok van vel nyugodtan keressetek meg!

További szép napot kívánok Nektek!

Üdv: Mihály


----------



## zizizizi (2012 Január 4)

A "free shipping worldwide" kitételt tényleg komolyan lehet venni, vagy vannak valahol rejtett költségek?


----------



## vasari (2012 Január 28)

zizizizi írta:


> A "free shipping worldwide" kitételt tényleg komolyan lehet venni, vagy vannak valahol rejtett költségek?


Szia zizizizi!

Ma találtam egy hong-kongi webáruházat, ahonnan ugyancsak költség nélkül szállítanak bármely országba. A vásárlói vélemények/hozzászólások is ezt tükrözik.
www.mp4.nation.net


----------



## sowy01 (2012 Január 28)

Szevasz, ez nagyon komolyan veendő jó tanács és okos dolog. Ott általában van mód a reklamációra és a refundra.
Na örültem és jó vásárlást.
Üdv sowy01


----------



## sowy01 (2012 Január 28)

Szevasz, az oldal már nem üzemel.
Nem ajánlom ezt.
Üdv sowy


----------



## sowy01 (2012 Január 28)

Kedves Mihály,
Én is sokat használom ezt a párost.
Csak ajánlani tudom mindenkinek.
Üdv sowy


----------



## sowy01 (2012 Január 28)

Köszi, ki fogom próbálni..


----------



## TOTA68 (2012 Március 6)

Én is az e-bayt használom és teljesen jó..


----------



## demonlover (2012 Március 7)

Sziasztok, említették már itt a http://www.dealextreme.com/ -ot, jó tapasztalataim vannak vele, bár idén kicsit elkanászodtak a szállítási határidőt illetően, de ha nem sürgős a cucc, kibírható.
Ingyen szállítás akár 1 USD alatti rendelés esetén is, Paypal fizetés, 3 hónapig ők állják a visszaküldés költségét is.
Ugyanakkor jól meg kell nézni mit veszel, értem ezt a minőségre, érdemes olyan dolgokat választani aminek jó értékelése van, ez is tetszik benne, hogy a vásárlók korrekt pro-kontra értékeléseket ír(hat)nak, moderálás nélkül.


----------



## Zotya60 (2012 Március 9)

demonlover írta:


> Sziasztok, említették már itt a http://www.dealextreme.com/ -ot, jó tapasztalataim vannak vele, bár idén kicsit elkanászodtak a szállítási határidőt illetően, de ha nem sürgős a cucc, kibírható.
> Ingyen szállítás akár 1 USD alatti rendelés esetén is, Paypal fizetés, 3 hónapig ők állják a visszaküldés költségét is.
> Ugyanakkor jól meg kell nézni mit veszel, értem ezt a minőségre, érdemes olyan dolgokat választani aminek jó értékelése van, ez is tetszik benne, hogy a vásárlók korrekt pro-kontra értékeléseket ír(hat)nak, moderálás nélkül.



Ide hozzánk, azaz Magyarországra is szállítanak ?
Ingyenes a szállítás ?


----------



## demonlover (2012 Március 9)

Igen, a világ összes országába ingyenes a szállítás, értéktől függetlenül, asszem 1.50 USD felett ajánlottan, tehát a csomag útja a feladástól kezdve a neten is nyomon követhető.
Ennek az ingyenességnek az egyetlen hátulütője a kiszámíthatatlanság, volt, amikor feladástól számított 3 napon belül kezemben volt a csomag, volt, amikor több, mint 2 hétbe tellett. Gondolom azon múlik, hogy felfér-e a repülőre a cuccod, sorbaállítják, aztán amikor van hely, akkor indítják.


----------



## Rita1986 (2012 Március 9)

Én is az ebay-ről szoktam rendelni, nagyon jó áron. Rendeltem már ecsetkészletet, olcsón és nagyon sok darabból állt a készlet! Vannak fent Hello Kitty, Sigma és MAC ecsetek is, de azok persze nem eredetiek!


----------



## topcsi (2012 Május 6)

Érdekes, hogy az amazon.com nem merült fel, pedig ott is egyre nagyobb számban előfordulnak kínai kereskedők. A fizetéshez pedig már elérhető ún. online bankkártya a bankoknál. Tehát van egy virtuális bankkártyád, amihez saját alszámla tartozik a banknál. Ez a rendszer csak online autorizációt enged, tehát nem lehet utólag terhelni, ha hackelnék a tranzakciót lebonyolító oldalt. No, meg csak annyi pénzt kell tenni mögé, amit levásárolsz.


----------



## topcsi (2012 Május 6)

Egyébként én is többeket ismerek, akik az okostelefonjaikat kínából szerezték be....online vásárlással.


----------



## t3x3r (2012 Május 28)

E-bay 4ever!


----------



## tom0728 (2012 Október 23)

Sziasztok,
verdák kisautót akartam venni, az szinte az összes HK hirdetés kamu


----------



## ugynok (2012 Október 27)

sziasztok!
van egy jo tippem, bar meg TELJESEN nincs letesztelve:
HOPPA most olvasom, hogy tilos "reklamozni"... :S
Tableteket lehet tobbek kozott vasarolni, es azt igeri, ha megvamolnak, akkor visszafizetik a VAM arat... Eleg biztato.Tovabba ha 1 honapon belul bedoglik a cucc es sok penzert visszakuldod, akkor visszateritik a visszakuldes arat (levasarolhatod majd). Ez is szimpatikus. Kiprobaltam, vettem egy kis tabletet, a penz beerkezese utan 1 nappal mar postaztak is. Ingyen postat valasztottam, erre is van TRACKING (nyomkovetes).
1-6 het mondjuk amig megerkezik allitolag, majd beszamolok...


----------



## ugynok (2012 Október 27)

dx-szel van jo es rossz tapasztalatom is, eleg jo a support, viszont penzt nem akartak visszafizetni amikor hibas termeket kaptam, csak levasarolhattam. bar vegulis legalabb lett par franko magnesem


----------



## profka7 (2012 November 13)

22 Dolcsi felett a NAV keményen ráment a VÁM-ra


----------



## evimami (2012 November 13)

Sziasztok 
Én az x digitálnál rendeztem a kínai mobil vásárlásom és minden rendben volt.


----------



## cavarlyman (2012 December 3)

Sziasztok, nem olvastam vissza, így ha már valaki más is irta, akkor csak megerösítem. az alibaba.com-on vásároltam és nagyon korrektak, gyorsak voltak. Csak ajánlani tudom.


----------



## rocskai0815 (2012 December 31)

Sziasztok, köszi a véleményeket, tapasztalatokat, a közel jövőben én is tervezek egy kis x-digital-os vásárlást.
Az lenne a kérdésem, hogy igaz, hogy egy alacsony összeget és "gift"-e írnak a csomagra?


----------



## natasha09 (2013 Július 25)

Egyik munkatársam rendelt Kínából laptop akkut, az itteni ár töredékéért ( 22 eFt helyett 7 eFt-ért).
Gyorsan rendesen megkapta, a termék is megfelelő volt.


----------



## LadyNelson (2013 Augusztus 1)

Ruhákkal érdemes vigyázni, mert a minőséget csak akkor látja az ember, amikor már kézhez kapta az árut, de nekem nagyon bevált. Többször rendeltem már aliexpresszről, lekopogom, minden rendben ment.


----------



## Eri70 (2013 Szeptember 9)

Mi az aliexpress-ről rendeltünk cipőt, tábla pc-t, notebook akkumlátort, lcd kijelzőt, karórát, ékszert, micro sd kártyát és baldahint is. Mindent ingyenes szállítással. Eddig minden renben volt (reméljük ezután is így lesz).


----------



## kokojumbo (2013 Szeptember 9)

Eri70 írta:


> Mi az aliexpress-ről rendeltünk cipőt, tábla pc-t, notebook akkumlátort, lcd kijelzőt, karórát, ékszert, micro sd kártyát és baldahint is. Mindent ingyenes szállítással. Eddig minden renben volt (reméljük ezután is így lesz).


Őőőő milyen súlyhatárig lehetséges az ingyenes szállítással próbálkozni? 
Pl. egy tíz kg-os holmit is elküldenek? Nekem konkrétan van egy bizonyos cég bizonyos termékére igényem, ezt meg lehet vajon oldani? Köszi!


----------



## Alamuszi (2013 November 19)

Üdv mindenkinek. Mostanság találtam rá én is az e-bay-ra, olvasgattam elég sokat róla hozzászólásokban, így köztük azt is, hogy szükség van egy paypal-os netes regisztrációra. Valamelyik hozzászólásban volt olyan, hogy webes kártya is jó, én esetemben a héten bementem az Otp-be, és nyitotta pluszba a már meglévő számlámon belül egy webes Maestro Card-ot, amire a neten belül az otp-s számlámról tudok átemelni pénzt a webkártyámra, és azzal fizetni rendelésekkor. Feltétele volt ennek, hogy havi 2 vásárlást ezzel a kártyával kellesz lebonyolítani. E-bay-on szerettem volna kis összegi mis-mást venni, viszont a paypal regisztrációs oldalon a felület kér olyanokat, hogy a kártya lejárati ideje, meg száma, ami a hátoldalon van elvileg, viszont a webkártyán hol fogok én ilyet találni, kérdezném én. Akkor most webkártyával nem is tudok vajon regisztrálni a paypal-on, vagy hogy is van ez? Légyszi segítsetek, a lányom is onnan nézte ki az ajándékát Mikulásra, csak nem jutunk hozzá.


----------

